# root tabs



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

were to get . is there i good one for a good price can you make your own .
i have problems with plants i bought root tabs once and my plants grew mad . so im thinking every month put root tabs in my tank. for plants is this a good thing for fish ?


----------



## skeletalmachine (Jun 8, 2010)

Once a month might be a bit much in my experience. It depends on the plant and how quickly the tabs break down in the substrate. In my planted tank I would put a tab near the root mass on a giant Ocelot sword once every 2 months, this was with 4.5W/gal lighting, CO2 and fert dosing. When using any ferts I start low, see how the plants react and ramp up slowly. Also, research the plants you have, not all plants will benefit equally (or at all) from root tabs.

As long as you are not overdoing it the fish will be fine!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you could also get osmocote, get a syringe, and inject the fert into the substrate, you can get different durations of slow release ferts from pretty much any lawn and garden store. its great for macro ferts. there was a post about it some time ago, using pill capsules, but you dont really need em.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

osmocote is this good for vals and stuff. does this harm fish and how much do you use


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

i put in new root tabs for vals, crypts and swords once every 7 months...i use the nutrafin ones which should last a year


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If your want more bang for your buck do what I do. I just buy Jobe's fert sticks(make sure the one for ferns) break it in half and stick under the roots. For like $3 you get around 25 sticks.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> i put in new root tabs for vals, crypts and swords once every 7 months...i use the nutrafin ones which should last a year


were did you get this brand how many tabs and how much .


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the fert sticks at Crappy tire, you can also find them at the dollar store or anywhere that has a garden section. I used the Seachem tabs once, they were like $16 for around 10 tabs I believe. I use the sticks under all my crypts and swords in my fahaka tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so root tabs at the dollar store are ok pretty much alot are OK ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> If your want more bang for your buck do what I do. I just buy Jobe's fert sticks(make sure the one for ferns) break it in half and stick under the roots. For like $3 you get around 25 sticks.


you get this at crappy tire


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool man thanks taureandragon76


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> were did you get this brand how many tabs and how much .


I have seen it for sale at mrpets and petland...i got mine at mrpets

http://mrpets.ca/Products/Product.aspx?ID=3498&&categoryid=3

7.99 for 6


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

3 bucks will get you 150 grams of the stuff we are talking about at our blog here..
http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/05/root-capsules-coming-soon/
Ill even deliver!!! Along with a bunch of P. stellatus for you to try out.. My tank wont be ready to use it in for another week and I'd love to get these granules into some tanks for trials to see what it can do... If your willing!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> 3 bucks will get you 150 grams of the stuff we are talking about at our blog here..
> http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/05/root-capsules-coming-soon/
> Ill even deliver!!! Along with a bunch of P. stellatus for you to try out.. My tank wont be ready to use it in for another week and I'd love to get these granules into some tanks for trials to see what it can do... If your willing!!


sure ill love some help let me know . i needs some fert of some sort


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu did you get my message


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> 3 bucks will get you 150 grams of the stuff we are talking about at our blog here..
> http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/05/root-capsules-coming-soon/
> Ill even deliver!!! Along with a bunch of P. stellatus for you to try out.. My tank wont be ready to use it in for another week and I'd love to get these granules into some tanks for trials to see what it can do... If your willing!!


$3 a gram ? Sounds dubious to me ! Just kidding. Lisa I could use some as a tester. I'll use it for my crypts.

Feel free to PM me !

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> If your want more bang for your buck do what I do. I just buy Jobe's fert sticks(make sure the one for ferns) break it in half and stick under the roots. For like $3 you get around 25 sticks.


so i asked about this and they were like we only have five spikes and there $15 
this was at crappy tire


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im i still looking at the wrong stuff


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are little sticks, about the size of those old Popeye cigarette candy, remember those


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool man..............................


----------

